# Scratch and Dent Gun Safes????



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone know someone who has a good used 30 gun safe or anywhere in Ohio that has closeouts or scratch and dents sale on safes?
Would prefer a Liberty Safe but consider most makes
Thanks


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Orlando,,I looked for the same as you are,,& ended up at Tractor Supply ,,where I bought a Cannon.... Good Luck,, ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

https://www.sportsmansden.com/images/new_images/SDA.pdf

Sportsman's has a sale on Champion's .


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Anyone know someone who has a good used 30 gun safe or anywhere in Ohio that has closeouts or scratch and dents sale on safes?
> Would prefer a Liberty Safe but consider most makes
> Thanks


A contractor friend of mine got me a super heavy duty safe from remodeling jobs they do on banks & grocery stores. These are Diebold Cashgard safes & have digital combinations. 

They originally have multiple locking compartments inside for cash drawers, but we removed the insides & made a couple into gun safes. 

They are 1" thick steel & weigh at least 1500#. The digital combinations are resettable. You aren't putting one of these upstairs though unless you have concrete floors !

I know he has 2 of them left, a tall version that measures 30"w x 26"d x 62"h, and a short wide version that is 40"w x 26"d x 52"h.

I got one of the taller ones (looks more like a traditional gun safe) & I gave him $1000 for mine.

New cost would be well over $5000.

Here's a couple pictures of them, the taller one has the shelves & compartments removed. He left the inner secondary safe in, but that could be removed as well for more long gun storage. Click to enlarge the pictures & you can get an idea of the actual size. Would make a great ammo storage locker too.

If your interested in one, send me a pm & I'll hook you up with him.

Fish


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the offer but am looking for a conventional gun safe


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Orlando said:


> Thanks for the offer but am looking for a conventional gun safe


I bought my Fort Knox at C.H.E.S.S. in Zanesville. It's been a few years but I think they carried Liberty's too. I wouldn't say they are a scratch and dent place but they did not seem to be full retail either. My Fort Knox was around $2300 there and at other stores closer to $3000. They will also negotiate ALOT on price. 

Contact info for them:

C.H.E.S.S.

3617 OLDE FALLS ROAD
ZANESVILLE, OH 43701 

Phone: (740) 454-3154


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Anyone know someone who has a good used 30 gun safe or anywhere in Ohio that has closeouts or scratch and dents sale on safes?
> Would prefer a Liberty Safe but consider most makes
> Thanks


This one holds 34 long guns from Costco.
http://www.costco.com/.product.787454.html


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Check out Patriot Safes. (patriotsafe.com) They're out of California. Better fire/temp rating than any other safes I looked at. I got a 39 gun with a 2 hour fire rating at 1880 degrees for less than $2200 delivered. Very well built, mine weighs around 900 pounds empty. I can't get any pics to load, but there are some in my gallery. Patriots are worth looking into if you looking for a safe! They do have scratch and dents also.

Evin


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

www.bsafeco.com They are a sponsor here on OGF


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I figured how out how to get a pic in the post... Here's my Patriot. It came with the pouches on the door and the lighting.








http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=2590&pictureid=13927
Click this link for a pic of the inside.


----------

